# Winterizing The Coop



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Probably a funny thread to start in August but here in the PNW we're running out of dry weather and will be in full blown Fall mode in a matter of weeks. I've gotten some heavy duty plastic, clear and similar to a tarp, to cover my run and I'm working on lighting. Does anyone heat their coop? I'm leaning towards skipping it. I may go with the deep litter method for awhile and see how that works during the cold seasons but I don't know if I'll heat the coop or just light it.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm from forks but now live in Covington. I have some heavy duty yellow plastic over the roof of the coop and half the run. I have a friend in yakima that never puts heaters or heat lamps in his coop and it gets friggin cold over there and he's never had a problem


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Good to know that Yakima chickens can withstand those cold temps. We should be just fine without a heat lamp since we're on the western side of Washington here in Allyn. I'm just going to use my tarp materials and supplemental lighting for now.


----------

